# Cancel my contract - Help with address needed!



## Meimei_May (Jan 2, 2020)

I did a very bad deal with HGVC today without any researching. I am sending my cancelation letter tomorrow. The contract doesn't specify the address and only refer to " send certified mail to the Developer". I am assuming the development's address would be the one listed in the contract. Is that correct? Anyone can give kind advice on this.

Thanks in advance! And Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 2, 2020)

I just found it the address on contract. I was too fret to read. Thanks again for all the information.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 2, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> I just found it the address on contract. I was too fret to read. Thanks again for all the information.



Welcome to TUG.  HGVC is an upfront company and will process your rescission once received.  Your rescission can be a simple hand written letter advising that you wish to rescind the purchase.  Include all names and the contract number.  Be sure that all parties to the contract sign the letter.  Finally, send certified mail so that you can prove the date it was mailed.  With rescissions, it only matters what date you mailed, not the date received.  Finally, it could take up to 45 days to receive your refund.  The sales team may try to contact you to talk you out of it.  It is recommend to not accept their phone call.  Congrats on researching to save yourself thousands of dollars.


----------



## giowop (Jan 2, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> I just found it the address on contract. I was too fret to read. Thanks again for all the information.



Happy Recision!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 2, 2020)

RX8 said:


> Welcome to TUG.  HGVC is an upfront company and will process your rescission once received.  Your rescission can be a simple hand written letter advising that you wish to rescind the purchase.  Include all names and the contract number.  Be sure that all parties to the contract sign the letter.  Finally, send certified mail so that you can prove the date it was mailed.  With rescissions, it only matters what date you mailed, not the date received.  Finally, it could take up to 45 days to receive your refund.  The sales team may try to contact you to talk you out of it.  It is recommend to not accept their phone call.  Congrats on researching to save yourself thousands of dollars.


Thank you so much! I used the sample letter from TUG. So glad that I  find you guys. Have saved me thousands of dollars and many many regrets.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 2, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> I just found it the address on contract. I was too fret to read. Thanks again for all the information.



Don’t forget to use certified mail with receipt of delivery.


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 2, 2020)

And believe or not, I even took some serious negotiation classes and still been talked into this. Can't wait the post office open tomorrow. !


----------



## CPNY (Jan 2, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> I did a very bad deal with HGVC today without any researching. I am sending my cancelation letter tomorrow. The contract doesn't specify the address and only refer to " send certified mail to the Developer". I am assuming the development's address would be the one listed in the contract. Is that correct? Anyone can give kind advice on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance! And Happy New Year to you all!


my mother just went through the same thing.where it says, “to make any changes to the account, send letter here” or something. Also how much was it for so it can be tracked.


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 2, 2020)

dayooper said:


> Don’t forget to use certified mail with receipt of delivery.



Thanks. Will definitely do.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 2, 2020)

@Grammarhero  here is another one


----------



## GT75 (Jan 2, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> And believe or not, I even took some serious negotiation classes and still been talked into this. Can't wait the post office open tomorrow. !


Welcome to TUG and congratulations on finding us in time.  Don’t worry about getting suckered into the  salesperson’s presentation.  They are very good at that “setting the hook”.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 2, 2020)

If you don't mind sharing, what did you buy and how much are you saving?


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 3, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> And believe or not, I even took some serious negotiation classes and still been talked into this. Can't wait the post office open tomorrow. !


It happens to the best of us.  Salespeople are trained professionals, in which this is their full-time job. I too took two negotiation classes, both discussing “best alternatives,” Roger Fisher, and debating issues not numbers.  I got suckered in and then rescinded.

At the very least, it seems you got to the “closer” or third level.  Many unfortunate souls snap at the first two inflated offers and don’t rescind.

Mind sharing how much rescission would save you?


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 3, 2020)

Welcome to TUG and congratulations on rescinding.....


----------



## Hobokie (Jan 3, 2020)

@Meimei_May congrats and welcome to TUG! Consider becoming a member (a mere $15) and learning the ropes since you are curious enough and likely looking at timeshares for you and your family!


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 3, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> @Meimei_May congrats and welcome to TUG! Consider becoming a member (a mere $15) and learning the ropes since you are curious enough and likely looking at timeshares for you and your family!


I just this morning. Trying to figure out how to identify myself as a member in the profile


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 3, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> It happens to the best of us.  Salespeople are trained professionals, in which this is their full-time job. I too took two negotiation classes, both discussing “best alternatives,” Roger Fisher, and debating issues not numbers.  I got suckered in and then rescinded.
> 
> At the very least, it seems you got to the “closer” or third level.  Many unfortunate souls snap at the first two inflated offers and don’t rescind.
> 
> Mind sharing how much rescission would save you?


HaHa, I did the same course, focuses on method not on substance. I am so shamed of myself that I could not share the exact number but it is more than 20K at Ocean 22 for 7000 points.  Going  to the post office now. And just became TUG member this morning.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 3, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> HaHa, I did the same course, focuses on method not on substance. I am so shamed of myself that I could not share the exact number but it is more than 20K at Ocean 22 for 7000 points.  Going  to the post office now. And just became TUG member this morning.



As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shaming.  You have recognized a mistake and corrected it.  We have come across stories of people refusing to admit they made a mistake, then want to rescind one month later when it’s already too late.


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 3, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> We have come across stories of people refusing to admit they made a mistake, then want to rescind one month later when it’s already too late.



Then they ask about paying such-and-such timeshare exit/cancel/relief company or law firm to get them out of the contract.


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 3, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> And believe or not, I even took some serious negotiation classes and still been talked into this.



Dont' worry.  These sales are not a matter of negotiation skills.  They're a matter of psychological manipulation and unethical sales practices.  I don't know how long you were held there before they gave you your gift for attending, but I'm assuming it was longer than the agreed-upon time at the beginning (usually 90 minutes).  Then, when you're mentally worn down and can't take it anymore, they basically imply to you "Just sign the papers and you can get your gift and leave."

At that point, you're ready to do almost anything (including signing a multi-thousand dollar agreement) to get out of there.


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 3, 2020)

Just sent the cancelation letter: certified mail +electronic signature. The post office staffer was asking me if I was canceling a timeshare . Will wait to see what would happen next. Thanks again, TUG fellows!


----------



## dayooper (Jan 3, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> Just sent the cancelation letter: certified mail +electronic signature. The post office staffer was asking me if I was canceling a timeshare . Will wait to see what would happen next. Thanks again, TUG fellows!



HGVC’s sales department, like most timeshare sales department, are unethical and very weasely.  The rest of the system is great, though. I’m not sure if I have ever heard of issues with recession as long as it’s within the recession period. It doesn’t make the waiting any easier, but as long as you followed the instructions, you are fine. 

Congrats! Stick around and see if resale is right for you!


----------



## GT75 (Jan 3, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> I just this morning. Trying to figure out how to identify myself as a member in the profile


You are still showing up as guest.    If you then join, then you must enter a code.   Refer to this link
(https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/revised-members-only-area-login-system-and-effect-on-bbs.43810/)


----------



## GT75 (Jan 3, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> Just sent the cancelation letter: certified mail +electronic signature. The post office staffer was asking me if I was canceling a timeshare . Will wait to see what would happen next. Thanks again, TUG fellows!



Congratulations. Don’t worry, Be Happy.    HGV will honor your request within 45 days (usually they are much sooner than that)


----------



## CaptAdam (Jan 4, 2020)

Please help!  I just bought a timeshare that I don’t want at HGVC Orlando!  Yesterday!  I check out tomorrow.  How exactly can I rescind and how exactly can I become a member?


----------



## RX8 (Jan 4, 2020)

@CaptAdam, Under the buying and selling forum there is a stickie on how to rescind. Here is a direct link  https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html

The clock is ticking to legally rescind your contract. Good news is you just bought yesterday so you have time. There is a sample letter you can use to write yours. It doesn’t need to be typed. Ensure all parties to the contract sign it.  The address for rescinding will be in the contract.  Mail it USPS today, if you can but Monday would be fine too,  certified mail and save the proof of mailing. Doesn’t matter when they receive it only when you mailed it. That is why you need to save your proof. Next step is to wait up to 45 days for any refunds. By law, they must process your rescission. HGVC will do the right thing.  Do not go back to the sales department as they will do their best to try to keep you from rescinding.

To answer your last question we need more info. You ask how to become a member but you also state you bought a timeshare you don’t want. If it is a timeshare you want but only at resale prices then take your time and research, research and then research some more before making a decision. There are many brands, locations, styles of timeshares and what you think you want today may not be the same after you research. I took 1.5 years before I eventually bought a timeshare. To start, there is a questionnaire in the buying and selling forum that you can complete and post and you will get advice from experienced timeshare owners.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 4, 2020)

CaptAdam said:


> Please help!  I just bought a timeshare that I don’t want at HGVC Orlando!  Yesterday!  I check out tomorrow.  How exactly can I rescind and how exactly can I become a member?


Look for the rescission address in your instructions.  If both you and your SO signed the TS contract, be sure the rescission letter has both your names and signatures.

mind sharing how much you’d save with rescission?


----------



## GT75 (Jan 4, 2020)

CaptAdam said:


> Please help! I just bought a timeshare that I don’t want at HGVC Orlando! Yesterday! I check out tomorrow. How exactly can I rescind and how exactly can I become a member?


Welcome to TUG.    We are here to help and give you advice.    Both @RX8 and @Grammarhero have provided advice on rescinding.   I would suggest that you take care of that item first before doing anything else.    After that is complete, then you can research if a TS is right for you.

If you were asking about joining TUG - refer to this link.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jan 4, 2020)

RX8 said:


> @CaptAdam, Under the buying and selling forum there is a stickie on how to rescind. Here is a direct link https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html
> 
> The clock is ticking to legally rescind your contract. Good news is you just bought yesterday so you have time. There is a sample letter you can use to write yours. It doesn’t need to be typed. Ensure all parties to the contract sign it. The address for rescinding will be in the contract. Mail it USPS today, if you can but Monday would be fine too, certified mail and save the proof of mailing. Doesn’t matter when they receive it only when you mailed it. That is why you need to save your proof. Next step is to wait up to 45 days for any refunds. By law, they must process your rescission. HGVC will do the right thing. Do not go back to the sales department as they will do their best to try to keep you from rescinding.
> 
> To answer your last question we need more info. You ask how to become a member but you also state you bought a timeshare you don’t want. If it is a timeshare you want but only at resale prices then take your time and research, research and then research some more before making a decision. There are many brands, locations, styles of timeshares and what you think you want today may not be the same after you research. I took 1.5 years before I eventually bought a timeshare. To start, there is a questionnaire in the buying and selling forum that you can complete and post and you will get advice from experienced timeshare owners.



Good information.

I might add that you may want to rent timeshares for awhile to decide whether you really want a long term commitment. That way, you can try different properties and different resorts first.

TUG, Redweek and other sites have timeshares for rent and (many times) with competitive pricing. It’s a nice way to dip your toe in the water before you do a full plunge. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 6, 2020)

Just checked. The cancellation letter is delivered with Proof of Delivery.  Waiting to receive the confirmation from HGVC now.


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 6, 2020)

I add the codeword. Why am I still showing as a Guest? Maybe it will take a while to get updated.


----------



## pedmetric (Jan 6, 2020)

Hello All,

We did the same thing. We signed the contract in Hawaii for Tuscany florida on Dec 30 2019 and after getting home and speaking to someone at office realised that we did something lol..

Date contract signed: Dec 30 3019
Rescission letter sent: Jan 2 2020
The letter still in transit.

I think the letter will go thereafter 7days period is expired but I think the date we snet is important, right?


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 6, 2020)

pedmetric said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We did the same thing. We signed the contract in Hawaii for Tuscany florida on Dec 30 2019 and after getting home and speaking to someone at office realised that we did something lol..
> 
> ...


Congrats on rescinding.  It’s the postmark date that is legally operative.  Be sure that if both your and your SO signed the TS contract, that you both signed the rescission letter.   Mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?


----------



## pedmetric (Jan 6, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Congrats on rescinding.  It’s the postmark date that is legally operative.  Be sure that if both your and your SO signed the TS contract, that you both signed the rescission letter.   Mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?



Yes we did sign it with all the information and first two pages of original contract attached.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 6, 2020)

pedmetric said:


> Yes we did sign it with all the information and first two pages of original contract attached.


Be sure to send USPS-certified too.  Mind sharing how much rescission would save you?


----------



## Carol C (Jan 6, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> And believe or not, I even took some serious negotiation classes and still been talked into this. Can't wait the post office open tomorrow. !


Oh boy, if you took serious negotiation classes, I bet HGVC or any developer would love to hire you as their closer. JK!


----------



## pedmetric (Jan 6, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Be sure to send USPS-certified too.  Mind sharing how much rescission would save you?



I sent the certified and tracked envelope.

I thought we had a very sweet deal.. It was 24 K.


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 6, 2020)

I just downloaded the signature of recipient. I would also like to call HGVC to follow up. Does any one happen to know which number that I shall call? Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 6, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> I just downloaded the signature of recipient. I would also like to call HGVC to follow up. Does any one happen to know which number that I shall call? Thanks again for all the help.


Do not call HGVC.  They will try to get you to buy again.  Just wait patiently for the refund, which is legally required within 45 days.


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 6, 2020)

OK. will do.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 6, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> I just downloaded the signature of recipient. I would also like to call HGVC to follow up. Does any one happen to know which number that I shall call? Thanks again for all the help.



They are legally bound to rescind, but not to give updates on the process. HGVC is very good on keeping with the law. You will get your recession.


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 6, 2020)

I remembered one thing at the table that they forced me to write down some good reasons of why I bought the TS.  Can they use this to be against me about my cancellation?


----------



## RX8 (Jan 6, 2020)

@Meimei_May  No they cannot.  You exercised your right to rescind and they can’t take that away from you for any reason.


----------



## pedmetric (Jan 7, 2020)

I just checked tracking this morning and shows its still in transit.
I sent it on 2nd but guess its taking longer..

I am worried they get it after 7 days and create a problem ???

It does say following:
It’s a busy delivery time. Please track your package on this site or the app and keep a clear, safe path for all deliveries and holiday guests.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 7, 2020)

pedmetric said:


> I just checked tracking this morning and shows its still in transit.
> I sent it on 2nd but guess its taking longer..
> 
> I am worried they get it after 7 days and create a problem ???
> ...


As long as its postmarked by 7 days I believe. So keep the proof you sent it within 7 days. You should be all set. Be prepared to hear nothing back from them. My mother just went through it last month. She rescinded, heard nothing, then the money back in her account.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 7, 2020)

pedmetric said:


> I just checked tracking this morning and shows its still in transit.
> I sent it on 2nd but guess its taking longer..
> 
> I am worried they get it after 7 days and create a problem ???
> ...


It's the post-mark date, not the date of receipt, that is legally operative.


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 7, 2020)

CPNY said:


> As long as its postmarked by 7 days I believe. So keep the proof you sent it within 7 days. You should be all set. Be prepared to hear nothing back from them. My mother just went through it last month. She rescinded, heard nothing, then the money back in her account.


Thanks for sharing. The silent and patient waiting would be pailful if without knowing these successful rescission cases.


----------



## pedmetric (Jan 7, 2020)

CPNY said:


> As long as its postmarked by 7 days I believe. So keep the proof you sent it within 7 days. You should be all set. Be prepared to hear nothing back from them. My mother just went through it last month. She rescinded, heard nothing, then the money back in her account.



Did you know how long it took for her to get money back? They will be removing 10% from my CC on Jan 13 th 2020?? I dont want that money to go out


----------



## CPNY (Jan 7, 2020)

pedmetric said:


> Did you know how long it took for her to get money back? They will be removing 10% from my CC on Jan 13 th 2020?? I dont want that money to go out


Not that long. Possibly a week or two


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 8, 2020)

Just received emails about confirmation of the cancelation. What a relief . Thank everyone again!


----------



## pedmetric (Jan 9, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> Just received emails about confirmation of the cancelation. What a relief . Thank everyone again!



Congratulations. I am still waiting for my post to reach to them. Hopefully today


----------



## pedmetric (Jan 9, 2020)

so, i tracked online and it said delivery attempted - failure..
Are they not accepting the delivery on purpose????

It says the item is rerouted  

What is happening???


----------



## Louie18 (Jan 9, 2020)

dayooper said:


> HGVC’s sales department, like most timeshare sales department, are unethical and very weasely.  The rest of the system is great, though. I’m not sure if I have ever heard of issues with recession as long as it’s within the recession period. It doesn’t make the waiting any easier, but as long as you followed the instructions, you are fine.
> 
> Congrats! Stick around and see if resale is right for you!


Hi i wish i saw this post bfore, all he article and reviews r stressing me so much and it was depressing, we bought a membership at las palmeras nov 12, 2019, i didnt know about the recision period, and we dnt even know about all this fees, we r just a small people who wants to enjoy our lives, they probably have more beautiful car and house than us, they sell us lies, we cant book place and dates that we want, plus there is alot of fees, i wanna get out of this nightmare, i feel so guilty that i put my husband in this problem, we pay 5000$ right away, and we have a loan of the 6,900$, we cannot afford all the fees in the future, pls i needed some advice, thank u


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 9, 2020)

Louie18 said:


> Hi i wish i saw this post bfore, all he article and reviews r stressing me so much and it was depressing, we bought a membership at las palmeras nov 12, 2019, i didnt know about the recision period, and we dnt even know about all this fees, we r just a small people who wants to enjoy our lives, they probably have more beautiful car and house than us, they sell us lies, we cant book place and dates that we want, plus there is alot of fees, i wanna get out of this nightmare, i feel so guilty that i put my husband in this problem, we pay 5000$ right away, and we have a loan of the 6,900$, we cannot afford all the fees in the future, pls i needed some advice, thank u


Your 5k is gone.  Just focus on salvaging your $6.9k loan. 

Is your TS deeded in FL?  If so, if you do foreclose and claim anti-deficiency treatment, your credit will likely get wrecked by 75 pts.  However, if the TS is deeded in FL, the resort would not be able to pursue a deficiency judgment, as long as you not object to an estate foreclosure.  The FL TS laws are at: http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0721/0721.html

lastly, whatever happens, please DM me on whether your credit got affected or whether you faced a lien.


----------



## Louie18 (Jan 9, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Your 5k is gone.  Just focus on salvaging your $6.9k loan.
> 
> Is your TS deeded in FL?  If so, if you do foreclose and claim anti-deficiency treatment, your credit will likely get wrecked by 75 pts.  However, if the TS is deeded in FL, the resort would not be able to pursue a deficiency judgment, as long as you not object to an estate foreclosure.  The FL TS laws are at: http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0721/0721.html
> 
> lastly, whatever happens, please DM me on whether your credit got affected or whether you faced a lien.


Thank you so much for reaching out to me, im new here and i dnt have any idea about the TS, im asian and during the presentation i was  convinced that this is a dream for us, but its not...and yes it was deeded, im sorry if i dnt fully understand everything about this, can u tell me more about the deficiency judgement? Thank u so much, also what should i do to just get out? I cant make anymore payments


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 9, 2020)

Louie18 said:


> Thank you so much for reaching out to me, im new here and i dnt have any idea about the TS, im asian and during the presentation i was  convinced that this is a dream for us, but its not...and yes it was deeded, im sorry if i dnt fully understand everything about this, can u tell me more about the deficiency judgement? Thank u so much, also what should i do to just get out? I cant make anymore payments


For most people, as tuggers, we'd probably recommend you pay off then learn how to use the TS, which has a steep learning curve.  However, if your English is broken or not good, it's almost impossible to learn how to use a TS.

When you default on the TS and the TS resort sells the TS for $1, your deficiency judgment would be $6.9k.  In some states, TS can sue you for the remaining $6.9k deficiency judgment.  In Florida, the default is that TS can't sue you for the $6.9k deficiency judgment, as long as you don't object to the estate foreclosure.  So, if you foreclose or just ignore all the TS resort's letters, the TS resort will take your TS back.  Your credit will likely get wrecked.  Good luck!


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 9, 2020)

@Fredflintstone @CalGalTraveler @dgalati @Cyrus24  a time in which we're helping a TS owner that can't afford anymore payments.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 9, 2020)

CaptAdam said:


> Please help!  I just bought a timeshare that I don’t want at HGVC Orlando!  Yesterday!  I check out tomorrow.  How exactly can I rescind and how exactly can I become a member?


We haven’t heard from you.  Hope you were able to rescind.  Mind sharing how much rescission would save you?


----------



## pedmetric (Jan 10, 2020)

so, i tracked online and it said delivery attempted - failure..
Are they not accepting the delivery on purpose????

It says the item is rerouted 

What is happening???  What to do?

The tracker this morning says:
Item redirected to recipient's new address
968259998, USA

I have no clue why ....


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 10, 2020)

pedmetric said:


> so, i tracked online and it said delivery attempted - failure..
> Are they not accepting the delivery on purpose????
> 
> It says the item is rerouted
> ...


You kept all your paperwork?  Let's see what the new delivery status says.  You sent to the rescission address noted in your TS paperwork?


----------



## pedmetric (Jan 10, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> You kept all your paperwork?  Let's see what the new delivery status says.  You sent to the rescission address noted in your TS paperwork?




Ye sI did to exact address said on paperwork.
Left contract department a VM yesterday


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 10, 2020)

pedmetric said:


> Ye sI did to exact address said on paperwork.
> Left contract department a VM yesterday


If you did as exact, you are good.  If you encounter any problems, simply contact the state AG where the TS resort is located.


----------



## CaptAdam (Jan 10, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> We haven’t heard from you.  Hope you were able to rescind.  Mind sharing how much rescission would save you?


I returned from Disney with a horrible flu...  Today is the first day I'm able to function.  I'm sitting to write the rescission letter now.  Where can I find directions?


----------



## CaptAdam (Jan 10, 2020)

pedmetric said:


> so, i tracked online and it said delivery attempted - failure..
> Are they not accepting the delivery on purpose????
> 
> It says the item is rerouted
> ...


I am also about to send my rescission letter via certified mail and this is exactly what I'm afraid of!!!   What to do?


----------



## CaptAdam (Jan 10, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Look for the rescission address in your instructions.  If both you and your SO signed the TS contract, be sure the rescission letter has both your names and signatures.
> 
> mind sharing how much you’d save with rescission?


If all goes well I will have saved $9,200!


----------



## RX8 (Jan 10, 2020)

CaptAdam said:


> I am also about to send my rescission letter via certified mail and this is exactly what I'm afraid of!!!   What to do?



All that matters is the date you mailed it. If they never receive it you still have a valid rescission...as long as you mailed it within the allowed rescission period.  Save your proof of the date of mailing.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 10, 2020)

RX8 said:


> All that matters is the date you mailed it. If they never receive it you still have a valid rescission...as long as you mailed it within the allowed rescission period.  Save your proof of the date of mailing.





YES, RX8 is absolutely correct!   Assuming you mail the rescission letter to the correct address AND mailed it within the allowed time frame, then that's all you need to worry about.

You have (AND SHOULD RETAIN) the proof that you mailed it, and it is now in the hands of the Postal Service.  This information will be needed should you need to notify the AG's office in the state in which the transaction had occurred.   They should support your position that you did everything which was legally required to rescind.







.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 10, 2020)

pedmetric said:


> so, i tracked online and it said delivery attempted - failure..
> Are they not accepting the delivery on purpose????
> 
> It says the item is rerouted
> ...





See my post above.  Post # 67



.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jan 10, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> See my post above. Post # 67
> 
> 
> 
> .



If you sent your rescission to the address outlined in your contract, you have nothing to worry about. You can prove it with certified receipt. Congratulations on rescission! Why pay retail when you can get it resale at 90 percent plus less?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jan 10, 2020)

CaptAdam said:


> I am also about to send my rescission letter via certified mail and this is exactly what I'm afraid of!!! What to do?



In the contract paperwork you signed, you will see a section telling you of your right to rescind in X days depending on State. In that section, they provide address of where to send your recission. They usually state you must send your recission certified, return receipt requested. Just follow their instructions to a T. Keep your proof of mailing with postmark.

The letter should be simple. Just include your contract number, your clear intentions of rescinding and expectation of full refund.

You usually get your refund within 45 days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Janann (Jan 11, 2020)

Meimei_May said:


> I remembered one thing at the table that they forced me to write down some good reasons of why I bought the TS.



This is unrelated to rescission, but an interesting question.  What is HGVC doing with this information?  Are they using it to develop future marketing campaigns?  Or will they use it against someone if they try to cancel or rescind, so that HGVC can say, "but you said you were looking forward to taking your grandchildren to Disney World every year.  And you were planning to go to Hawaii for your 30th wedding anniversary!"  I certainly hope they aren't using the information for psychological warfare. 

Its possible that HGVC is using the information as a last chance to clear up any misunderstandings about how the product works.  But I doubt it.


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 13, 2020)

Janann said:


> This is unrelated to rescission, but an interesting question.  What is HGVC doing with this information?  Are they using it to develop future marketing campaigns?  Or will they use it against someone if they try to cancel or rescind, so that HGVC can say, "but you said you were looking forward to taking your grandchildren to Disney World every year.  And you were planning to go to Hawaii for your 30th wedding anniversary!"  I certainly hope they aren't using the information for psychological warfare.
> 
> Its possible that HGVC is using the information as a last chance to clear up any misunderstandings about how the product works.  But I doubt it.


I think they might use it during the dispute if the buyer claims that they paid the purchase under extreme pressure. they will use this to say that you made the decision voluntarily with all these reasons that you wrote down.


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 13, 2020)

I haven't gotten the refund yet. But I will wait patiently and will post it here once the refund comes through.


----------



## pedmetric (Jan 15, 2020)

So finally after talking to contract admin and sending them scanned copy of docs, I got the cancellation email.
They honored that I sent the mail within 7 days..


----------



## Meimei_May (Jan 20, 2020)

Got refund last Friday . The cancellation process indeed is very smooth as all advised by fellows here. Thanks again everyone. Next step is to learn more about TS and do travel the world with my family!


----------



## pedmetric (Jan 22, 2020)

Btw I received my refund..It was quick..


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 17, 2020)

Louie18 said:


> Thank you so much for reaching out to me, im new here and i dnt have any idea about the TS, im asian and during the presentation i was  convinced that this is a dream for us, but its not...and yes it was deeded, im sorry if i dnt fully understand everything about this, can u tell me more about the deficiency judgement? Thank u so much, also what should i do to just get out? I cant make anymore payments


Good morning @Louie18 , if you defaulted on your TS, would you kindly PM me as to whether your credit got affected?  It would help tuggers in similar situations moving forward.


----------

